# Waterfest Anyone?



## kellykutthroat (Apr 10, 2006)

Who's bringin their beetle to WF13?


----------



## FastAndFurious (Feb 2, 2002)

*Re: Waterfest Anyone? (kellykutthroat)*

I'll be there with debuged v2 if all goes well.
I'm in MOD 2
Nothing spectacular, just a little make over.







http://****************.com/smile/emthup.gif


----------



## xxyawron (Jan 28, 2007)

*Re: Waterfest Anyone? (FastAndFurious)*

I'll be there going up friday


----------



## mmmmarquez (Apr 24, 2005)

*Re: Waterfest Anyone? (xxyawron)*

I will be driving out http://****************.com/smile/emthup.gif


----------



## Mikes72sb (Oct 27, 2001)

*Re: Waterfest Anyone? (FastAndFurious)*


_Quote, originally posted by *FastAndFurious* »_
Nothing spectacular, just a little make over.







http://****************.com/smile/emthup.gif 









The NB class has something to worry about, IMO http://****************.com/smile/emthup.gif 
I should be in exhibition.


----------



## J.Owen (May 31, 2001)

*Re: Waterfest Anyone? (Mikes72sb)*


_Quote, originally posted by *Mikes72sb* »_








The NB class has something to worry about, IMO http://****************.com/smile/emthup.gif

I have to admit it is still a toss up for me on the old vs. new look. I definitely want to see it in person though. Bash has never ceased to amaze me.


----------



## NBSport (May 13, 2002)

*Re: Waterfest Anyone? (bugasm99)*

I'll be there on Sunday...bugasm...are you showing on Sunday?


----------



## J.Owen (May 31, 2001)

*Re: Waterfest Anyone? (NBSport)*

not sure, still working on some kinks which haven't left much time for cleaning and prep.


----------



## 13minutes (Sep 8, 2002)

*Re: Waterfest Anyone? (bugasm99)*

I know the feeling.
Between that and the whole annoyance with coaxing a somewhat noisy (and rattling and bitchy) beast that plods a mere couple inches over the ground 100+ miles, even if it's the beginning of my vacation.








Maybe I'll wait until H20. Atleast then I'm at the beach.










_Modified by 13minutes at 10:31 PM 7-17-2007_


----------



## aquabat911sc (Jun 21, 2001)

*Re: Waterfest Anyone? (13minutes)*

I'll be there but I'm flying in. I'm afraid the drive would have been a little much from Cali


----------



## allibug (Aug 11, 2006)

*Re: Waterfest Anyone? (kellykutthroat)*

I'll be there. Showing in Mod 1. It's my first Waterfest, I'm excited!


----------



## MattP (Nov 14, 2002)

*Re: Waterfest Anyone? (allibug)*

I hate showing, I'll be the blue beetle in exhibition with a cooler full of yuengling and a pop up tent


----------



## J.Owen (May 31, 2001)

*Re: Waterfest Anyone? (MattP)*

at this point the best your gonna get out of me is exhibition. Still working on all the little issues that come with turbocharging a 2.0.


----------



## FastAndFurious (Feb 2, 2002)

*Re: Waterfest Anyone? (bugasm99)*

Its going to be a sad day for our community to say the least.
I just got a call from waterfest and was told that nobody signed up for New Beetle Mod 2, which leaves me , the only one registered for that category. Since i can't compete against me myself and I, they went and put me in b4 or b5 passat( I forgot class 45) mod 2







They couldnt put me in with the Beetle mod 1 class because it wouldnt be fair.
This is a tragedy, common people, its once a year, biggest vw show on the east coast or maybe the biggest in the US and people are showing up less and less, year after year.

They offered to refund me my money which was nice but i'm still going. At least i get a decent parking spot. Now you got New Beetles competing against passats. Now this is going to be silly...
I was really looking forward to this show with the new changes i've done over the winter and now i'm really dissapointed.


----------



## J.Owen (May 31, 2001)

*Re: Waterfest Anyone? (FastAndFurious)*

i'll be there so if they will let me register late, i'm in. I bet mattp would show as well just to get some cars there. We both plan to be in exhibition anyway.


----------



## 13minutes (Sep 8, 2002)

*Re: Waterfest Anyone? (bugasm99)*

I couldn't compete with you even if my car was running right now.







Dumped on steel wheels-even widened, hardly constitutes a Mod 2 entry.
..In a couple months, post wheel refinishing and some other..remodeling.. maybe.







Now it's just so long as I'm not dragged into other [home improvement] projects or get any hard-ons for furniture, AGAIN.


----------



## FastAndFurious (Feb 2, 2002)

*Re: Waterfest Anyone? (bugasm99)*


_Quote, originally posted by *bugasm99* »_i'll be there so if they will let me register late, i'm in. I bet mattp would show as well just to get some cars there. We both plan to be in exhibition anyway.

I asked them over the phone if theres any changes to let me know, and they said that this is it. I guees u cant just show up and register.
Oh well...


----------



## J.Owen (May 31, 2001)

*Re: Waterfest Anyone? (FastAndFurious)*

i'll give them a call tomorrow and see if I can work something out. Up until this week I didn't think my car was going to be on the road so I didn't register. Now I am pretty sure I could make it.


----------



## calilocal (Aug 26, 2004)

*Re: Waterfest Anyone? (bugasm99)*

wish i was on the east coast







I never thought I would say that


----------



## xxyawron (Jan 28, 2007)

*Re: Waterfest Anyone? (calilocal)*

Leaving today staying at the Hyatt. <3 see you guys there.


----------



## NB_Turbo1 (Jun 2, 2007)

First waterfest for me, hoping to pick up some parts while im there the performance is lacking


----------



## J.Owen (May 31, 2001)

*Re: (NB_Turbo1)*

i'll actually be judging now. My brother cannot make it so I am taking his place.


----------



## Mikes72sb (Oct 27, 2001)

*Re: Waterfest Anyone? (FastAndFurious)*


_Quote, originally posted by *FastAndFurious* »_Its going to be a sad day for our community to say the least....


Man, that sucks. To be honest, there aren't that many NB's that can fall into Mod2 in the USA. Mod1, yes, but Mod2, not really. I can think of a handfull, but they're scattered all around the country.
Now, putting you in the Passat class is just


----------



## FastAndFurious (Feb 2, 2002)

*Re: Waterfest Anyone? (Mikes72sb)*

Hey at least i made you guys proud. I took 1st in passat class mod 2 lol


----------



## J.Owen (May 31, 2001)

*Re: Waterfest Anyone? (FastAndFurious)*


_Quote, originally posted by *FastAndFurious* »_Hey at least i made you guys proud. I took 1st in passat class mod 2 lol

Congrats man. I stopped by a few times but you must have been out looking at the rest of the show. Car looked really nice. I still liked the old look, but you have definitely kept up the level with the new look ... and the paint is awesome.
Hopefully I can get my POS painted and fix the interior, then it would be worth showing again.


----------



## FastAndFurious (Feb 2, 2002)

*Re: Waterfest Anyone? (bugasm99)*

thanks! http://****************.com/smile/emthup.gif 
Yeah i was stuck by my car until about 12, then i got judged, closed up the car and enjoyed the rest of the show. I saw a few people though. Met John from eurojet there http://****************.com/smile/emthup.gif


----------



## Mikes72sb (Oct 27, 2001)

*Re: Waterfest Anyone? (FastAndFurious)*


_Quote, originally posted by *FastAndFurious* »_Hey at least i made you guys proud. *I took 1st in passat class mod 2* lol

















congrats http://****************.com/smile/emthup.gif 
Who knows? Maybe next year I'll show in Mod 1. My paint and body is a little rough, but my mechanical mod list is up there with the best of them


----------



## J.Owen (May 31, 2001)

*Re: Waterfest Anyone? (FastAndFurious)*


_Quote, originally posted by *FastAndFurious* »_thanks! http://****************.com/smile/emthup.gif 
Yeah i was stuck by my car until about 12, then i got judged, closed up the car and enjoyed the rest of the show.

Yeah, i was judging so i couldn't make it over before then. I requested beetles but ended up with corrado's.


----------



## HollywoodsBug (Sep 13, 2003)

*Re: Waterfest Anyone? (bugasm99)*

Yo Alli,
Props to another Reflex Silver "S" http://****************.com/smile/emthup.gif 
"Hollywood"


----------



## FastAndFurious (Feb 2, 2002)

*Re: Waterfest Anyone? (HollywoodsBug)*

Oh its hollywood, how come i missed seeing your car at the show?


----------



## HollywoodsBug (Sep 13, 2003)

*Re: Waterfest Anyone? (FastAndFurious)*

Yo Bro,
Turned in to a crazy day. By the way, congrats on the win http://****************.com/smile/emthup.gif 
You deserve it








"Hollywood"


----------



## FastAndFurious (Feb 2, 2002)

*Re: Waterfest Anyone? (HollywoodsBug)*


_Quote, originally posted by *HollywoodsBug* »_Yo Bro,
Turned in to a crazy day. By the way, congrats on the win http://****************.com/smile/emthup.gif 
You deserve it








"Hollywood"









You were at the show? damn no hello?


----------



## HollywoodsBug (Sep 13, 2003)

*Re: Waterfest Anyone? (FastAndFurious)*

No, never made it







You know I wouldn't a snubbed ya dude








"Hollywood"


----------



## NBSport (May 13, 2002)

*Re: Waterfest Anyone? (HollywoodsBug)*

I finally got to see FastNFurious' ride in person, car looked sick! I got there really late because it took over two hours to get into the show. I didn't see anyone by there cars. I think I saw a green one, Alli's car, another silver one, a blue one, and Fnf's car. If I could've drove 3k miles to enter I would've!


----------



## allibug (Aug 11, 2006)

*Re: Waterfest Anyone? (HollywoodsBug)*

Thanks! I was really shocked to win. Everyone who showed in Mod 1 had great cars. Congrats to all!


----------



## OLD GHOST (Mar 7, 2003)

*Re: Waterfest Anyone? (allibug)*

um... pics?


----------



## aquabat911sc (Jun 21, 2001)

*Re: Waterfest Anyone? (OLD GHOST)*

OK, a few of the pics



























_Modified by aquabat911sc at 12:22 PM 7-25-2007_


----------



## aquabat911sc (Jun 21, 2001)

*Re: Waterfest Anyone? (aquabat911sc)*

a few more


----------



## HollywoodsBug (Sep 13, 2003)

*Re: Waterfest Anyone? (aquabat911sc)*

Man, some real nice cars! Wish I was able to make it. Oh well, just have to keep an eye out for any upcoming Northeast Shows / Events. Congrats again to all!!
"Hollywood"


----------



## OLD GHOST (Mar 7, 2003)

*Re: Waterfest Anyone? (HollywoodsBug)*

nice. vortex has a few NB's in their gallery
http://vortex3.rely.net/galler.../2007


----------



## FastAndFurious (Feb 2, 2002)

*Re: Waterfest Anyone? (OLD GHOST)*


----------



## calilocal (Aug 26, 2004)

*Re: Waterfest Anyone? (OLD GHOST)*

forget the cars that girl Ali is smokin and drives a beetle, can any one say yummy............


----------



## HollywoodsBug (Sep 13, 2003)

*Re: Waterfest Anyone? (calilocal)*

To F'nF, and anyone else in the Northeast, here's a really cool end of season event. Would love to see more NB's turn out http://****************.com/smile/emthup.gif 
http://forums.vwvortex.com/zer...83311
"Hollywood"


----------



## FastAndFurious (Feb 2, 2002)

*Re: Waterfest Anyone? (HollywoodsBug)*

i just mapquested it and it says abour 3hr drive for me.
i'll see if i can get out there by then but no promises. http://****************.com/smile/emthup.gif


----------



## J.Owen (May 31, 2001)

*Re: Waterfest Anyone? (FastAndFurious)*

sounds cool. I would love to make it to something like that.


----------



## HollywoodsBug (Sep 13, 2003)

If you end up being able to make it, let me know & I'll give you the meeting place where we're all gonna hook up for the cruise there.
"Hollywood"


----------



## FastAndFurious (Feb 2, 2002)

*Re: (HollywoodsBug)*

By the way is this a show and BBQ type of a thing or is this a cruise?


----------



## HollywoodsBug (Sep 13, 2003)

*Re: (FastAndFurious)*

Cruise to a BBQ!








"Hollywood"


----------



## r0nd3L (Nov 1, 2005)

Whose coming to H2O?


----------



## HollywoodsBug (Sep 13, 2003)

*Re: Waterfest Anyone? (calilocal)*


_Quote, originally posted by *calilocal* »_forget the cars that girl Ali is smokin and drives a beetle, can any one say yummy............

Allie's certainly welcome








Besides, it would be nice to have another Silver "S" car there http://****************.com/smile/emthup.gif 
"Hollywood"


----------



## [email protected] (Oct 24, 2002)

*Re: (r0nd3L)*


_Quote, originally posted by *r0nd3L* »_Whose coming to H2O?

I will be there from AL!


----------



## [email protected] (Oct 24, 2002)

*Re: Waterfest Anyone? (OLD GHOST)*

What seats are these?


----------



## Mikes72sb (Oct 27, 2001)

*Re: Waterfest Anyone? (SMOOTH)*


_Quote, originally posted by *SMOOTH* »_What seats are these?









R32 seats with custom upholstery


----------



## [email protected] (Oct 24, 2002)

*Re: Waterfest Anyone? (SMOOTH)*

Is the armrest in the back custom?


----------



## HollywoodsBug (Sep 13, 2003)

*Re: Waterfest Anyone? (SMOOTH)*

Knowing Evan, yeah........probably








I'm still lookin' for a set of R32 Leather Front's, if anyone hear's of any. http://****************.com/smile/emthup.gif 
"Hollywood"


----------

